# Frische Install - Tips & Tricks?

## DooMi

Guten Tag die Damen und Herren,

da ich nach ein bisschen rumstöbern nichts gefunden habe, hier einfach mal die Frage nach edvaigen Threads, oder auch gerne direkten Antworten/Tips.

Da mein 9 Jahre alter Server letztes Wochenende den Geist aufgegeben hat, ist jetzt eine frische Install von Gentoo, auf dem neuen System, dran. Nun wollte ich nicht einfach so draufloslegen, sondern mir vorher Tips holen - da ich das letzte mal vor einigen Jahren Gentoo installiert habe. Welche Stage empfhielt sich aktuell? Früher war Stage1 der Trend, wegen optimiert aufs System, etc - ist das noch aktuell? Die Anforderung an den Server ist eigentlcih nur: Leise & Stabil. Performance ist schön und gut, aber hauptsächlich muss das Teilchen laufen, laufen, laufen!   :Wink: 

Tips / Tricks, ausserhalb des Installation Handbooks, die es zu erwähnen gibt?

Gruß, DooMi

----------

## manuels

Also ich würde mit einem Stage3 anfangen. Wenn du ein 

```
emerge -e world
```

 aufrufst, hast du den selben Effekt, wie ein Stage1 und dafür von Anfang an ein komplett nutzbares System.

Sonst kann ich nur (gerade bei einer Neuinstallation [spart viel Zeit]) CCache und

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

```

 empfehlen.

Soviel von meiner Seite aus.

----------

## DooMi

danke für die fixe antwort!

CCache stimmt - ich erriner mich dunkel! ist das denn auf der "install-x86-minimal-2007.0-r1.iso" installiert nach bootup? also kann ichs einfach zu den FEATURES adden (CCACHE_SIZE="2G") und dann durchstarten?

gruß, doomi

----------

## manuels

nee, das musst du vorher emergen.

----------

## Thargor

ccache ist soweit ich weiß nicht per default drauf, aber 

emerge ccache

sollte Abhilfe schaffen  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Sonst kann ich nur (gerade bei einer Neuinstallation [spart viel Zeit]) CCache

 

ccache lohnt aber nur wenn man - wie du vorgeschlagen hast - direkt nach der Installation wirklich world neuinstalliert. Sonst braucht man mit ccache ja sogar noch (minimal) länger für den Caching-Zuschlag. Erst beim zweiten mal bringt das ja Geschwindigkeitsvorteile.

Wenn du also nicht direkt system/world neuinstallieren willst, dann lohnt sich ccache nur auf die Dauer.

----------

## DooMi

alles klar jungs danke für die tips.

hardware grade zusammengeschraubt, werde dann mal loslegen.

gruß, doomi

----------

